# Lange Bootdauer

## senti

Hallo,

ich habe da so ein kleines rießenproblem.

UNd zwar, wenn ich das system starten möchte, dann benötigt der bootvorgang bis zum Login über 30 Minuten!!!

```

zum einen brauch er schon lange wenn er bei

"Loading Modules" ist, darunter fallen u.a. scanning for ehci-hcd...usbcore, scanning for hid, scanning for usb-storage, scanning for ohci-hd und und und und (ca 5 minuten)

Populating /dev with saved device nodes

wie vor aber with existing devices through uevents (je ca 2 minuten)

Letting udev process events (ca 5 minuten)

calculating module dependencies (ca 2 minuten)

cleaning /tmp directory (> 1 minute)

Coldplugging pci devices (> 1 minute)

Setting user font (> 2 minuten)

Setting DNS domainname to meinnetzwerk (> 12 minuten)

Coldplugging pmp/usb devices (> 4 minuten)

Bringing up lo... (> 1 minute) 
```

Mein Rechner ist ein Intel Pentium M 4 Prozessor mit 1600 MHz und 1 GB Speicher

Weiterhin dauert es unheimlich lange, bis ich ein kleines Paket ge-emerged habe, habe meinen Prozessor weder übertaktet noch läuft dieser auf einer niedrigeren frequenz (cat /proc/cpuinfo zeigt mir 1600 MHz an)

"hdparm -Tt /dev/hda" zeigt mir:

Timing cached reads: 1908 MB in 2 seconds

Timeing buffered disk reads: 80 MB in 3.08 seconds

HOffentlich bekommen mer das hin, finde das ziemlich nervig, danke schonmal...

hatte zwischendurch auch mal suse installiert und debian, da lief alles noch wunderbar...

----------

## alekel

Hallo Senti,

das ist ein bißchen lange, aber das hast Du ja auch schon festgestellt. Allerdings kann man mit den wenigen Informationen die Du uns gibt auch leider sehr wenig anfangen.

Hast Du schonmal die Live-CD von gentoo probiert und läuft die auch so langsam?

Welchen Kernel setzt Du ein und wie sieht die config des Kernels aus?

gib uns Input   :Smile: 

alekel

----------

## flammenflitzer

Welche Dienste sind im Autostart, welche Kernelversion( u.U. genkernel?) Bootloaderoptionen? Wie sieht die /etc/fstab aus? Wie sieht der log aus?

----------

## senti

ok, werde mich mal bemühen, mehr input zu geben.

habe die mini-install cd genommen und dann alles übers internet installiert.

hatte auch während der installation das gefeühhl, dass alles sehr langsam ablief.

Nebenher läuft noch windows, welches bisher wunderbar funktioniert.

ich verwende den "genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r9"

meine fstab schaut wie folgt aus:

```

/dev/hda2   /boot     ext2    defaults,noatime      1 2

/dev/hda4   none      swap    sw                  0 0

/dev/hda3   /         ext3    noatime             0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    iso9660 noauto,ro    0 0

proc         /proc     proc    defaults            0 0

shm        /dev/shm  tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

```

genkernel-log

```

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.11d^[[0m

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r9^[[0m for x86^[[0m...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" mrproper

awk: cmd. line:1: fatal: cannot open file `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9/incl$

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" oldconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/i386/Kconfig

.config:16:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CLEAN_COMPILE

.config:31:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol KOBJECT_UEVENT

.config:138:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol HAVE_DEC_LOCK

.config:153:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_BOOT

.config:154:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_INTERPRETER

.config:168:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_BUS

.config:171:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_PCI

.config:245:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PCI_NAMES

.config:452:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PDC202XX_FORCE

.config:585:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_QLOGIC_1280_1040

.config:586:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_QLA2XXX

.config:646:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for FUSION

.config:682:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IEEE1394_CMP

.config:683:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IEEE1394_AMDTP

.config:718:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_TCPDIAG

.config:168:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_BUS

.config:171:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_PCI

.config:452:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PDC202XX_FORCE

.config:585:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_QLOGIC_1280_1040

.config:586:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_QLA2XXX

.config:646:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for FUSION

.config:682:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IEEE1394_CMP

.config:683:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IEEE1394_AMDTP

.config:718:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_TCPDIAG

.config:719:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6

.config:785:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol BT_HCIUART_BCSP_TXCRC

.config:926:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol 2BUFF_MODE

.config:1198:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SERIAL_8250_MULTIPORT

.config:1283:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol FB_SOFT_CURSOR

.config:1483:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_GENESYS

.config:1484:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_NET1080

.config:1485:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_PL2301

.config:1486:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_KC2190

.config:1493:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_ZAURUS

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

*

* Linux Kernel Configuration

*

*

* Code maturity level options

*

Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers (EXPERIMENTAL) [Y/n/?] y

*

* General setup

*

Local version - append to kernel release (LOCALVERSION) []

Automatically append version information to the version string (LOCALVERSION_AUTO) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Support fo$

System V IPC (SYSVIPC) [Y/n/?] y

POSIX Message Queues (POSIX_MQUEUE) [N/y/?] n

BSD Process Accounting (BSD_PROCESS_ACCT) [N/y/?] n

Sysctl support (SYSCTL) [Y/n/?] y

Auditing support (AUDIT) [N/y/?] n

Kernel .config support (IKCONFIG) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz (IKCONFIG_PROC) [Y/n/?] y

Cpuset support (CPUSETS) [N/y/?] n

Initramfs source file(s) (INITRAMFS_SOURCE) []

Enable 16-bit UID system calls (UID16) [Y/n/?] y

Enable VM86 support (VM86) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Optimize for size (Look out for broken compilers!) (CC_OPTIMIZE_FO$

*

* Configure standard kernel features (for small systems)

*

Configure standard kernel features (for small systems) (EMBEDDED) [Y/n/?] y

  Load all symbols for debugging/kksymoops (KALLSYMS) [N/y/?] n

  Support for hot-pluggable devices (HOTPLUG) [Y/?] y

  BUG() support (BUG) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable ELF core dumps (ELF_CORE) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Enable full-sized data structures for core (BASE_FULL) [$

  Enable futex support (FUTEX) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable eventpoll support (EPOLL) [Y/n/?] y

  Use full shmem filesystem (SHMEM) [Y/n/?] y

  Function alignment (CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS) [0] 0

  Label alignment (CC_ALIGN_LABELS) [0] 0

  Loop alignment (CC_ALIGN_LOOPS) [0] 0

  Jump alignment (CC_ALIGN_JUMPS) [0] 0

  Use full SLAB allocator (SLAB) [Y/n/?] (NEW) *

* Loadable module support

*

Enable loadable module support (MODULES) [Y/n/?] y

  Module unloading (MODULE_UNLOAD) [Y/n/?] y

    Forced module unloading (MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD) [N/y/?] n

  Module versioning support (MODVERSIONS) [Y/n/?] y

  Source checksum for all modules (MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL) [N/y/?] n

  Automatic kernel module loading (KMOD) [Y/n/?] y

*

breche hier mal ab 
```

demsg

```

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 9, io base 0x0000e880

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: HID 1241:1155 as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [HID 1241:1155] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[ffbfe800-ffbfefff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contex$

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00030d4922302b9a]

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

device-mapper: 4.5.0-ioctl (2005-10-04) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hda4: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda4

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

```

hoffe, dass ich alle fragen einigermaßen beantworten konnteLast edited by senti on Fri Jun 30, 2006 7:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ReXX

Verwendest du openldap auf dem System? Falls ja, war da letztens was diesbezüglich auf der (dev?)-ML.

----------

## senti

 *ReXX wrote:*   

> Verwendest du openldap auf dem System? Falls ja, war da letztens was diesbezüglich auf der (dev?)-ML.

 

nein verwende ich nicht

----------

## Raistlin

nichts in dmesg oder /var/log/messages nach den 30Minuten Boot?

----------

## NightDragon

Ich Wette das es ein Kernel/UDEV/Modul-Problem ist.

Irgendwas stimmt da in der Kernel nicht.

Das Problem beginnt schon viel zu früh... wenn UDEV schon so irre lange braucht, dann stimmt was nicht.

Kann es sein das dein P4 M beim starten irgendwie nicht mit voller Leistung fährt? Hast Du da irgendwas in der Kernel bzgl. Speed-Optionen eingestellt?

Klingt fast so als würde die CPU zum Systemstart nicht voll laufen.

Gib uns bitte noch deine komplette grub.conf

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich würde zuerst den Kernel von Hand konfigurieren. Dann würde ich auf spezielle Bootoptionen verzichten.

Außerdem bitte mal die Ausgabe von 

```
rc-update show
```

Es sollten

```
coldplug | boot

hotplug |      default
```

 drin sein. (Außer, Du hast die letzte udev-Version installiert) ~x86

----------

## senti

var/log/messages liefert:

```

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, $

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f7d0000 (usable)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel BIOS-e820: 000000003f7d0000 - 000000003f7df000 (ACPI data)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel BIOS-e820: 000000003f7df000 - 000000003f800000 (ACPI NVS)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel 119MB HIGHMEM available.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel 896MB LOWMEM available.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel On node 0 totalpages: 260048

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel HighMem zone: 30672 pages, LIFO batch:7

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel DMI 2.3 present.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f63b0

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x07000413 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7d0000

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x07000413 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7d0200

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x07000413 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7df040

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: SSDT (v001    AMI   CPU1PM 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x3f7d3b70

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: DSDT (v001  1ABWG 1ABWG001 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3f800000:c0800000)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Built 1 zonelists

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4$

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Found and enabled local APIC!

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Initializing CPU#0

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0416000 soft=c040e000

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Detected 1600.344 MHz processor.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Using tsc for high-res timesource

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Memory: 1024812k/1040192k available (2349k kernel code, 14588k reserved, 563k data$

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3204.59 BogoMIPS (lpj=6409187)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

 sentinel ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI quirk: region 0500-053f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: Bus #02 (-#05) may be hidden behind transparent bridge #01 (-#01) (try 'pci=a$

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28) interrupt mode.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel pnp: PnP ACPI init

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel SCSI subsystem initialized

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1254-0x1254 has been reserved

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x12d4-0x12d4 has been reserved

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1300-0x1375 has been reserved

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1377-0x137f has been reserved

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: Bus 2, cardbus bridge: 0000:01:03.0

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel IO window: 0000c000-0000c0ff

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel IO window: 0000c400-0000c4ff

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PREFETCH window: 40000000-41ffffff

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel MEM window: 44000000-45ffffff

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel IO window: c000-cfff

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel MEM window: ffb00000-ffbfffff

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PREFETCH window: 40000000-41ffffff

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 3

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:03.0 to 64

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel squashfs: version 3.0 (2006/03/15) Phillip Lougher

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug en$

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Initializing Cryptographic API

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel io scheduler noop registered

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel io scheduler deadline registered (default)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.0.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ICH4: chipset revision 3

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Probing IDE interface ide0...

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel hda: SAMSUNG MP0804H, ATA DISK drive

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x926eb1, caps: 0x804719/0x0

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel psmouse.c: Failed to reset mouse on isa0060/serio3

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Probing IDE interface ide1...

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel hdc: QSI DVDRW SDW-042, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel hda: max request size: 512KiB

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel hda: 156368016 sectors (80060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel hda: cache flushes supported

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel EISA: Detected 0 cards.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel NET: Registered protocol family 2

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel TCP reno registered

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel TCP bic registered

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel NET: Registered protocol family 1

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel NET: Registered protocol family 17

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Using IPI Shortcut mode

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /class/input/input2

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel psmouse.c: Failed to enable mouse on isa0060/serio3

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel usbcore: registered new driver hub

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, io mem 0xffdffc00

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel USB Mass Storage support registered.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000e480

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 5, io base 0x0000e800

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 9, io base 0x0000e880

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel input: HID 1241:1155 as /class/input/input3

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [HID 1241:1155] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[ffbfe800-ffbfefff]  Max Pa$

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00030d4922302b9a]

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel libata version 1.20 loaded.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: 4.5.0-ioctl (2005-10-04) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel ReiserFS: hda4: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hd$

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: error adding target to table

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: error adding target to table

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: error adding target to table

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: error adding target to table

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: error adding target to table

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: error adding target to table

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: error adding target to table

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: error adding target to table

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: error adding target to table

Jul  1 10:20:27 sentinel device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:03.0 [1584:3200]

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel Yenta: adjusting diagnostic: 40 -> 60

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel Yenta TI: socket 0000:01:03.0, mfunc 0x000c1002, devctl 0x44

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00d0, PCI irq 3

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel Socket status: 30000006

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xc000 - 0xcfff

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel cs: IO port probe 0xc000-0xcfff: clean.

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xffb00000 - 0xffbfffff

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x40000000 - 0x41ffffff

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf89be400, 00:03:0d:14:e4:cc, IRQ 5

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Jul  1 10:20:28 sentinel input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input4

Jul  1 10:21:05 sentinel rc-scripts: WARNING:  "net.eth0" has already been started.

Jul  1 10:22:10 sentinel eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jul  1 10:22:22 sentinel cron[11483]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Jul  1 10:22:52 sentinel login(pam_unix)[11498]: session opened for user root by LOGIN(uid=0)

Jul  1 10:25:39 sentinel sshd[11637]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Jul  1 10:25:53 sentinel sshd[11641]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 192.168.0.3 port 1700$

Jul  1 10:25:53 sentinel sshd(pam_unix)[11647]: session opened for user root by root(uid=0)

```

demg

```

Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)$

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f7d0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f7d0000 - 000000003f7df000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f7df000 - 000000003f800000 (ACPI NVS)

119MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 260048

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 30672 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f63b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x07000413 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7d0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x07000413 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7d0200

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x07000413 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3f7df040

ACPI: SSDT (v001    AMI   CPU1PM 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x3f7d3b70

ACPI: DSDT (v001  1ABWG 1ABWG001 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3f800000:c0800000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4 udev

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0416000 soft=c040e000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1600.344 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1024812k/1040192k available (2349k kernel code, 14588k reserved, 563k data, 188k init, 122688k high$

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3204.59 BogoMIPS (lpj=6409187)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e28)

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 06

SMP motherboard not detected.

Brought up 1 CPUs

migration_cost=0

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1898k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0500-053f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus #02 (-#05) may be hidden behind transparent bridge #01 (-#01) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28) interrupt mode.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1254-0x1254 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x12d4-0x12d4 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1300-0x1375 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1377-0x137f has been reserved

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bus 2, cardbus bridge: 0000:01:03.0

  IO window: 0000c000-0000c0ff

  IO window: 0000c400-0000c4ff

  PREFETCH window: 40000000-41ffffff

  MEM window: 44000000-45ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: ffb00000-ffbfffff

  PREFETCH window: 40000000-41ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:03.0 to 64

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.0 (2006/03/15) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.0.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: SAMSUNG MP0804H, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x926eb1, caps: 0x804719/0x0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

psmouse.c: Failed to reset mouse on isa0060/serio3

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: QSI DVDRW SDW-042, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156368016 sectors (80060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /class/input/input2

psmouse.c: Failed to enable mouse on isa0060/serio3

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, io mem 0xffdffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000e480

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 5, io base 0x0000e800

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: HID 1241:1155 as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [HID 1241:1155] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[ffbfe800-ffbfefff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contex$

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00030d4922302b9a]

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

device-mapper: 4.5.0-ioctl (2005-10-04) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hda4: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda4

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

```

rc-update:

hotplug habe ich hinzugefügt:

```

sentinel ~ # rc-update show

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug | boot

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

          domainname | boot

                 gpm |

              hdparm |

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |      default

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

             numlock |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

                sshd |

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

```

grub.conf

```

default 0

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev$

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.16-gentoo-r9

title=Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

so, würde mich freuen, wenn ihr was findet.

kann ich nachträglich den auch nen kernel kompilieren? habe das noch nie gemacht und trau mich da nicht wirklich ran...

was müsste ich den in die grub.conf eintragen, damit ich auswählen kann, welchen kernel ich booten möchte?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Du kannst kernel kompillieren ohne Ende. Ich hatte teilweise über 10 zum Testen. 

Ich würde einen eigenen Kernel kompillieren. Und dann den Ramsch aus der grub.conf 'rausschmeißen.

Unklar ist mir:

 Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4

 ReiserFS: hda4: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda4  

Ich kenne mir mit genkernel nicht aus. (War mir schon immer suspekt.) Aber sollte da nicht stehen: real_root=/dev/hda3 ???

----------

## Raistlin

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> ([Genkernel (Anm. d. Red.)]War mir schon immer suspekt.)

 

 :Smile:  Endlich mal eine Gesinnungsgenosse  :Very Happy: 

Es geht nichts über das eigenhändige Tunen des Kernels  :Wink: 

----------

## senti

ich bin mittlerweile dabei, mir selbst einen zu basteln, aber das dauert so unheimlich lange, der kompiliert schon ca 2 stunden und immer noch kein ende in sicht, wenn das system ma schneller wäre *grml*

----------

## Raistlin

Hehe, seit 10 Tagen bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines AMD64 X2 4800+ 2GB RAM. Nachteil: man kann keinen Kaffee mehr trinken während dem Kernel-compilieren   :Shocked:   :Razz: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Evtl ist es schneller ne LiveCD reinzuschmeißen, dann einfach die Partition mounten, und schnell den Kernel bauen.

Ob man chrooten muss, bin ich mir grad nicht sicher.

Aber, wenn es wirklich an einer vermurksten Config deines Rechners liegt, dann ist der Kernel erst in aller Ewigkeit fertig.

Tobi

----------

## wuschel

 *senti wrote:*   

> ich bin mittlerweile dabei, mir selbst einen zu basteln, aber das dauert so unheimlich lange, der kompiliert schon ca 2 stunden und immer noch kein ende in sicht, wenn das system ma schneller wäre *grml*

 

2h sind für dein System viel zu lang! Wie schon oben geschrieben wurde, versuch mal festzustellen, ob deine CPU irgendwie runtergetaktet wurde.

Was sagt 'uname -a'?

Ansonsten mach das so, wie Finswimmer sagte, nimm ne Live-CD oder Knoppix oder Kubuntu usw. und bastel dein Kernel daraus in nem chroot.

----------

## beejay

Also ich habe zufälligerweise auch einen P4M. So tief taktet - zumindest meine 2GHz Version - nicht. Die Untergrenze ist 1000MHz. Dieses Feature ist bei mit genkernel erstellten Kerneln i.d.R. auch nicht aktiv.

Ich glaube nicht, dass es am Frequency Scaling liegt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Evtl ist es schneller ne LiveCD reinzuschmeißen, dann einfach die Partition mounten, und schnell den Kernel bauen.
> 
> Ob man chrooten muss, bin ich mir grad nicht sicher.
> 
> Aber, wenn es wirklich an einer vermurksten Config deines Rechners liegt, dann ist der Kernel erst in aller Ewigkeit fertig.
> ...

 

Würde ich auch machen. Ich denke vor make modules_install mußt Du chrooten. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob man gentoo /usr/src/linux in Knoppix /usr/src/linux mounten kann. Wenn nicht, muß man m.E. gleich chrooten.

----------

## senti

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Evtl ist es schneller ne LiveCD reinzuschmeißen, dann einfach die Partition mounten, und schnell den Kernel bauen.
> 
> Ob man chrooten muss, bin ich mir grad nicht sicher.
> 
> Aber, wenn es wirklich an einer vermurksten Config deines Rechners liegt, dann ist der Kernel erst in aller Ewigkeit fertig.
> ...

 

habe dies nun erledigt und es gibt eine neuigkeit: es gibt keine neuigkeit, hat leider bisher auch nichts geholfen   :Sad: 

----------

## AWO

Hallo senti,

ist deine Festplatte vielleicht voll?

Gruß AWO

----------

## py-ro

Hallo,

was mich stutzig macht ist, das er hda4 als reiserfs mounten will:

 *Quote:*   

> ReiserFS: hda4: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda4 

 

Hast du die Partition ID von /dev/hda4 Korrekt gesetzt?

Was zeigt fdisk für eine ID?

Was sagt "free" über deinen swap space?

MfG

Py

[EDIT]

Sehe gerade nochmehr

 *Quote:*   

> Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k
> 
> EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal 

 

Irgendwie passt das niciht zu der von dir geposteten fstab.

[/EDIT]

----------

## senti

soo, nach langer langer Zeit gibt es eine Lösung des Problems.

es gab ein Speicherproblem, habe dann die Installation mit 930 MB Arbeitsspeicher gestartet (gentoo mem=930m) und siehe da, alles luft normal...

----------

